

GIT Obsession – Are we the Monkeys in the Monkey-Banana-Water Gun Experiment? - ritwikt
https://medium.com/p/a2d8e293ee9f

======
transfire
Personally I think Git is not a good design. And the reason is simple, to
access the files of variant revisions we have to use a specialized tool:
`git`. Thus all the files are hidden away behind what is essentially a
secondary file system. Yet the primary file system itself is (or should be)
sufficient. Eventually I expect someone will make a new version control system
that combines the advantages of git with the primacy of the file system in the
way SVN utilizes it. That would be ideal.

------
stephenr
How does this differ from a user branch in svn?

